# One Huge Easy Trade



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

its not secret that New York wants Z 


they are over the cap and this is what im proposing


S&T Z(7.4 Mill Starting)


for

Kurt Thomas(6.6 Mil Next year) + their 2nd rounder this year


Kurt Thomas is the perfect guy for Mike Brown's system

hes a vetern, hard nose defender easily top 3 at his poisition, can hit the midrange J, 1.0 BPG which is okay for the PF spot, AND HE REBOUNDS VERY WELL AND IS PSHYICAL...

he also can play the 5, so we cant trade Gooden for a good 5, we can run Varajaeo at the 4 and Thomas at the 5 and get away with it 99% of the time in the east


thoughts?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we managed to get Z to sign a contract starting at 7.4 mill I would rather flat out keep him. 

We'd be in SERIOUSLY good shape cap wise if that happened...buyout Harris, pick up Traylors option and we'd still have max dollars to offer another player.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z for freakin Kurt Thomas: no way! Z is an absolute steal. A legitimate C in the league is at 7+ mill a year would be awesome. We already have two young PF's who are already better in Thomas in AV and Gooden


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland shouldn't consider trading with New York. In this case, you lose size and talent for Z's replacement and the only side benefit is a 2nd rounder.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

7.4 a Mill for 6 years?


last 2 seconds ending up around 12 millish


no way


Kurt Thomas = most under rated player in the nba


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I don't think Z is seeking a 6 year deal though. He has mentioned a number of times that he is looking for 3-4 years and then retirement because of his feet.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

No way does Z play another 6 years. I agree that if we can sign him starting at 7.4 we are much better off keeping him. Thomas is okay, but he brings absolutely no post offense. In fact these proposed trades do nothing to help the team at all.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^I don't think Z is seeking a 6 year deal though. He has mentioned a number of times that he is looking for 3-4 years and then retirement because of his feet.


WOW! If that is the case the Cavs should trade Z ASAP!! Why would you commit to a guy for that short of a time when your franchise player would just be entering his prime? 
I suggest finding the best deal for Z now so that you show LeBron you have a plan for the future. The Cavs are nowhere near close to winning it all in the next two years with what they have. So unless you want to see LeBron wearing a different uniform in a couple seasons (which will hopefully happen anyway, Cleveland stinks) trade Zedrenidisksdjksdk Illgaluldkdsusskad or however he spells that name. :cheers:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If you sign Z, it won't be to trade him thats for sure


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z has definite faults but come on now. It's very hard to find centers in this league and flawed as he is Z is a decent center whose +/- was huge for the Cavs last year. He's our really only post presence and I see no other realistic options where we upgrade by dumping Z.

Curry/Chandlre will be resigned the Bulls. Dalembert is younger and a better defender but he's restricted. Kwame has potential but I want him as a backup rather then entrusting him with the starter responsbility just yet. Keeping Z at a reseanable deal is by far the best option the Cavs have this year.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> its not secret that New York wants Z
> 
> 
> they are over the cap and this is what im proposing
> ...


you guys can get a lot more for Z than KT and a 2nd rounder. Kt a 1st rounder and sweetney or ariza, the knicks are desperate for a center, they would do that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Grandmazter3 said:


> you guys can get a lot more for Z than KT and a 2nd rounder. Kt a 1st rounder and sweetney or ariza, the knicks are desperate for a center, they would do that.


I still wouldn't take that deal. Sweetney is good but we already have Gooden and AV. Ariza can't shoot and is not much better than our other wing players like Sasha. 

If we were in a situation where we absolutely had to sign and trade Z, i'd work a deal out with a team like GS who has the #9 pick in this years draft and a ton of young players already (Pietrus in particular i'd like to get). They could make the selection for us - i'm thinking Felton, and make the deal after the draft. 

Mullin might do it because a big man like Z would help them in the playoffs as a low post scorer. The Cavs would probably have to take on Foyle though to make it work, but deals like that where we can acquire a young PG would be worth looking at.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I still wouldn't take that deal. Sweetney is good but we already have Gooden and AV. Ariza can't shoot and is not much better than our other wing players like Sasha.
> 
> If we were in a situation where we absolutely had to sign and trade Z, i'd work a deal out with a team like GS who has the #9 pick in this years draft and a ton of young players already (Pietrus in particular i'd like to get). They could make the selection for us - i'm thinking Felton, and make the deal after the draft.
> 
> Mullin might do it because a big man like Z would help them in the playoffs as a low post scorer. The Cavs would probably have to take on Foyle though to make it work, but deals like that where we can acquire a young PG would be worth looking at.


Good point, besdies Z is still quality and if your gonna ship him somewhere ship him to the west, youll only see him twice a year. Maybe a trade with the Twolves, theyve been trying to get a center for years, Z for Wally.

P.S: Benedit Boozer is cool name, everytime i think of Boozer i think of K-Mart, no loyalty in sports nowadays.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

thetobin73 said:


> WOW! If that is the case the Cavs should trade Z ASAP!! Why would you commit to a guy for that short of a time when your franchise player would just be entering his prime?
> I suggest finding the best deal for Z now so that you show LeBron you have a plan for the future. The Cavs are nowhere near close to winning it all in the next two years with what they have. So unless you want to see LeBron wearing a different uniform in a couple seasons (which will hopefully happen anyway, Cleveland stinks) trade Zedrenidisksdjksdk Illgaluldkdsusskad or however he spells that name. :cheers:


This is stupid logic. Even if the Cavs did decide to trade Z (which I am not totally against) they should be able to get a player that is of more use to them than Thomas. Z is 29 and while he does have some negatives he is still a much better player than the majority of centers in the NBA.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Grandmazter3 said:


> P.S: Benedit Boozer is cool name, everytime i think of Boozer i think of K-Mart, *no loyalty in sports nowadays*.


No kidding man, everybody goes for the $$$. Z will be no different and probably demand 14 mill a year :dead:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like the warriors trade idea.

Pietrus would be a fantastic pickup.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How about another possiblity: Gooden/Sasha/harris (Harris is added to allow the Clippers to dump cash as they like to do and all three contracts are very cap friendly) for Wilcox/the rights to Simmons/Clippers 1st rounder.

The Clippers would be interested as they get a cheap replacement with a lot of potentiol in Sasha to replace Simmons. In addition they get Gooden's expiring contract so they get more cap relief

We get Wilcox who IMO has more potential then Gooden and has shown he can be productive already when given minutes. The 1st rounder would be used to pick up somebody like Jack to the PG we desperately need. Simmons would be an ideal SG who shoots a high percentage and defends well to put alongside Lebron

Leaves us with rights to both Simmons and Z:

Z/Wilcox/Lebron/Simmons/Jack with AV/Snow/Welsh/Luke off the bench. A significan upgrade over our present lineup


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I like the warriors trade idea.
> 
> Pietrus would be a fantastic pickup.


Indeed.

Pietrus has tremendous upside, both defensively and offensively. IMO, he's a "bomb" waiting to explode. (in a good way lol)


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Kurt Thomas is top 3 at his position? Are you out of your mind? Heck I barely even know what position he plays. I can see him being underrated, but top 3 on any list other than players on the current Knicks squad is a huge overstatement. That being said I like him, but he's nowhere near worth Z. And, as has been stated repeatedly if Z can be had for 7.4 then I think that the Cavs would love to keep him.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> P.S: Benedit Boozer is cool name, everytime i think of Boozer i think of K-Mart, no loyalty in sports nowadays.


You wouldn't happen to think that b/c your a Nets fan? Nah, didn't think so. 
Remember K-Mart was traded? He had no choice. The Nets didn't show him a hint of keeping him. Loyalty goes both ways. Besides most athletes go for $$. It's all pretty messed up. But don't compare K-Mart to Boozer. Boozer is a crook, but hey at least he's stuck in Utah????????

Go NUGGETS!!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I like the warriors trade idea.
> 
> Pietrus would be a fantastic pickup.


great now we have a future wing of


Bron/Jackson/...Sasha/....Petrius

o wait..not so great lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Pietrus is no slouch. I watched a ton of the warrior games after they got baron davis and he was really impressive. Great defender and he has 3pt range, along with great athletic ability he could easily develop into a star. His numbers don't look like much (10ppg in 20 minutes) but watching him play its obvious he is going to break out soon. 

I don't know maybe i'm overrating Pietrus, but him and a #9 pick would not be a bad option IMO if we had to dump Z. I doubt GS takes the deal anyways.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Pietrus is no slouch. I watched a ton of the warrior games after they got baron davis and he was really impressive. Great defender and he has 3pt range, along with great athletic ability he could easily develop into a star. His numbers don't look like much (10ppg in 20 minutes) but watching him play its obvious he is going to break out soon.
> 
> I don't know maybe i'm overrating Pietrus, but him and a #9 pick would not be a bad option IMO if we had to dump Z. I doubt GS takes the deal anyways.


 It's a nice deal: it would solve our backcourt problems as the 9th pick would go to a PG.

GS should seriously consider the deal Pietrus isn't getting ahead of J rich in the rotation. With Z, Biedrins moves PF. GS would be very tough next year.

Once that deal happens you have to think a Gooden/Sasha trade would happen next to try get some center. Kurt Thomas ain't a C so it wouldn't be for him. Would NO trade Magloire for Gooden/Sasha? Hmm that would leave us with:

Magloire/AV/Lebron/Pietrius/(Felton?) with Luke, Snow, and traylor off the bench. We'd need to sign a big man fa (Kwame) with some of our cap space and we'd have a nice lineup


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> It's a nice deal: it would solve our backcourt problems as the 9th pick would go to a PG.
> 
> GS should seriously consider the deal Pietrus isn't getting ahead of J rich in the rotation. With Z, Biedrins moves PF. GS would be very tough next year.
> 
> ...


GS could actually start Murphy at PF and have Biedrins backing him up, with Z at center that is a good frontline. GS would be loaded. 

Felton/Pietrus/Lebron/AV/whoever we get for Gooden/Sasha would be a great young lineup. Even worst case scenario start AV/Kwame at center and run a 3 forward uptempo lineup until you can get a center prospect in the draft/FA next year. 

Felton is a relatively experienced college player and Pietrus is already coming in his 3rd year so I think the development of that team wouldn't take more than 2 or 3 seasons.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> No kidding man, everybody goes for the $$$. Z will be no different and probably demand 14 mill a year :dead:


everything i read points to Z asking for 10mil+.....As a Knick fan,I pass on anything more than KT and the #30


----------

